
Q is the First Genderless Voice, created to end gender bias in AI assistants - theknight
https://www.genderlessvoice.com/
======
pbhjpbhj
The voice sounds like a stereotypical effeminate male to me (occasional words
sounded like they were spoken by a female). That surely carries as much
baggage as any other voice?

Higher pitched voices seem clearer to me in many situations, car radio
listening in particular (because of background sounds).

"For a future where we're no longer defined by gender", well we're not now,
but our sex is a highly pertinent characteristic in many situations.

Are there records of species that have moved from being sexually bivalent to
being without any distinct sexual dimorphism? Seems humans will always have
sex as an important aspect?

------
theprotocol
This comes off as a weak gimmick behind which there is very little substance.

------
hitpointdrew
No thanks. I prefer gendered voices.

